# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  Need left hand lower 2/3 forearm

## lefty5952

I need prosthetic for my job (truck driver) and my insurance doesn't pay. I stumbled upon 3d printing and discovered it may be how I can afford one. I can't find any manufacturers though. Please help!!

----------


## Melodicpinpon

Hi,

There are actually 3 designs that might look like a clue: EXIII, OPEN HAND and UNLIMITED TOMORROW. but to adapt them is a hard work, not just press 'print' : /

These use Myo electric sensors ( EMG ). The Exiii is fast but weak.
The e-nable ones are meant for people with the carp(half hand)

If you go further in this research, start by the general idea that the prosthetic hand would go straight from the shoulder without an elbow articulation, the stump is too short to give any control.

Tell me if you wanna speak about it

----------

